# Another Probiotic Question



## 21758

Primadophilus Reuteri seems to be beneficial to some people on these Boards, how is that different from Primadohilus Bifidus, I saw them both in HFS? I have ben researching info on Probiotics and reading through the Boards (homebound again), it is just so confusing with so many out there now. Most of us have spent tons of money on different "fixes", prescription drugs, OTC Meds to get some relief from the horrendous symptoms of IBS, obviously because we are alll different what works for some will not work for others. I've been taking "Culterelle" off and on for several years for IBS-D, it always helped but now the main problem is severe gas and bloating after eating (even safe foods), it is not helping that except gas odor is not as bad when I take it. Florastor seems to have been a success for some too. I guess it is just Trial and Error!Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M.

There really aren't any good head to head studies to compare which species are the best, must less which strain of which species.It is going to depend on your systema and probably the other bacteria you normally have living in there. Even with good head to head data some people might do better with one over the other.K.


----------



## 21758

Thanks Kathleen, You just confirmed my thoughts on it.


----------



## 18704

Hi Nan







I tried Primadophilus Reuteri a few months back and it made my bloating and gas even worse so I discontinued it. I have 3/4 bottle here in the fridge that I'm about to throw out as I'll never try that one again. That's why I went on another 'hunt' and that's when I found the Florastor/Flora-Q combo. I have read that Primadophilus Bifidus seems to help folks that suffer from IBS-C and since that's not my problem I have never tried it.As for the Florastor it is considered a probiotic *BUT* it's a beneficial yeast, different from all the other probiotics, so you don't want to compare Florastor to the other probiotics that are beneficial bacteria. In other words, Florastor would have to be taken *along* with any of the other probiotics you choose, but it is totally different from the others. The bacteria-based probiotic could be your Culturelle, Flora-Q, Primadophilus Bifidus, Primadophilus Reuteri, VSL 3, Align, etc. Don't confuse Florastor as just one 'more' brand of probiotics as it's completely different because it is solely yeast based. None of the multitude of probiotics out there have Saccharomyces boulardii so you won't get that yeast with others. It is the Florastor that wiped out my gas/bloating, and as you know, I take it along with Flora-Q. Flora-Q gives my belly the beneficial bacteria and Florastor is where I get my good yeast from.


----------



## Jasmine523

Interesting on the Florastor! I would love to decrease gas/bloating.I think I might need to try it. Currently I am doing Lactobacillus Acidophilus and I just recently added the Reuteri (just started like the other day ~ too soon to tell). I think I might have to try the Floratstor as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## 21758

Hi Midnight1,I started reading back over the different Boards about Probiotics the other night when I was having trouble sleeping and Primadophilus Reuteri kept popping up. I was at Whole Foods the next day to get some "Bach's Rescue Remedy" and figured I'd check it out. I found it in the refrigerator section 90 capsules for $14.95, right next to it was Primadolphilus Bifidus for the same price, I hadn't read about it and couldn't help wondering why and what was the difference, so I went to the Board. I was happy to see you had posted a reply and stating the Reuteri one didn't help you at all infact it made you worse, I'm glad I didn't buy it. I sure don't need anymore gas! Like you I have bought so much stuff in the past that hasn't worked for me even made me worse so now I do try to be more informed before I waste more money.Anyway, I went to my local Walgreens today and asked the Pharmacist about Florastor as it isn't on the shelves, I figured it must be kept in the Pharmacy. Sure enough she had it there but only a couple of 10 capsule size bottles, $11.95, trial size I guess, I bought one, hopefully after 10 days I should know if it is for me, right? Yes, I'll take it along with the Culterelle as I am used to it and it does help me. Late this afternoon I was doubled over with gas pains and cramps and I was sure "D" would follow, I had'nt even eaten dinner but I had eaten half a corn muffin (I bake them for my husband, his favorite) when I got back from shopping as I had only had yogurt and a small bannana for lunch, my tummy felt empty, could it have been the 1/2 a corn muffin. I made some fennel tea and used the heating pad, they didn't subside for a couple of hours, I couldn't eat dinner, but I didn't get "D", I have jus had some tea and toast, it's making me afraid to eat.I do appreciate your help Midnight, I have felt so hopeless and depressed, I want to go visit my kids so much, but can't while I'm like this. Thank you so much!


----------



## 18704

Hi Jasmine







Try the Florastor and if it works as well for you as it did for me you'll love it. I'd tried pretty much everything else for the gas and bloating...I was so uncomfortable I couldn't even sit at my computer, watch TV and stuff I'd normally do where I'd have to sit for a bit. Even breathing was getting hard to do, it was awful. What was even better was it worked so darned fast too. I started the first dose and the next day I already felt big relief and by the second day all gas/bloating was gone.I do take Florastor and Flora-Q together so I don't know if the success is taking the combination of the two or just the Florastor by itself. I'm so thrilled with the results though I'm not taking any chances fooling around to see which is the one that helps the most







The Florastor I take 2 times a day on an empty stomach with room temperature water (those are the recommendations) and the Flora-Q, once a day, any time during the day.I get both online at Newton-Timmermann Pharmacy. Their prices are great plus they ship really quickly. Also if you choose Florastor Mail when you order they don't charge you any shipping costs at all even adding Flora-Q to the order.Hope it helps you if you try it, good luck!


----------



## 18704

Hey Nan!







Great news that you found the Florastor at Walgreens. Yes, I think that with the 10 capsules you will know if they'll be of help or not. Do take 2 a day though as that's the dose you're supposed to take for Florastor. Also make sure you're on an empty stomach and drink it only with room temp water. The 10 capsule size bottle you found will only last you 5 days.Sorry to hear you were in pain and discomfort this afternoon







It sure could have been the muffin. Corn is surely not my best friend and I stay away from anything to do with it although it's hard as I do love warm corn muffins with butter and honey.


----------



## 21758

Me again Midnight, I will take the Florastor as you suggested, I'll take the Culterelle around lunch, I didn't realize you had to take the Florastor twice a day, maybe I should have bought 2 bottles of the ten. Hopefully after a oouple of days I should have a good idea of how I'm doing and if it's good, I'll buy more before I finish them. I hope they work as well with the Culterelle as they do for you with the Flora-Q. Did you have any side effects Midnight, so much is going on with me right now, I don't think I can take much more?Having your support Midnight mean so much to me, my poor husband tries to understand what I'm going through but has no clue really, he has to have 3 meals a day and can eat anything, munches on candy bars at night, he worries at how little I am eating.Thanks Luv!


----------



## 18704

My pleasure to help if I can Nan I'm just hoping you feel better quickly. I didn't feel any side effects with the Florastor and I started both the Florastor and Flora-Q on the same day. I read on this forum someone said they experienced feeling a bit light-headed the first few days when they started the Florastor. I was kind of expecting this but I never did feel light-headed or anything else. I hear you about your hubby being able to eat everything. Same here with mine so I always cook him his usual meals plus I make my side of rice and some bread. Vegetables don't do me well at all so I just have whatever meat dish I make for him plus my rice. Some days I get bold and have some mashed potatoes, salad, etc. but try not to overdo it. Rice is real easy for me to digest, so that, and my meats are my usual staples. By meats I mean pretty much everything such as chicken, steak, meatloaf, pork or fish...I have no problems whatsoever with protein.


----------



## eric

FYIFYI PDF FormatExpert Insights: Y. Ringel, MD on Novel Approaches to Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf


----------



## Jasmine523

Thanks for the info midnight1~~~~


----------



## 16759

how much of the gas does Florastor decrees? and where can i get it?


----------



## Kathleen M.

I haven't taken that one, but with various probiotics I can get from 20-30 farts a day down to 1-5 farts a day.


----------



## 18704

bill lopez said:


> how much of the gas does Florastor decrees? and where can i get it?


Bill, see my # 7 post right above as to the online pharmacy I buy it from. As for gas decrease Florastor, at least for me, it has totally cleared up my gas and bloating issues 100%[email protected] Jasmine523, my pleasure and hope it helps you if you try it


----------



## 21758

midnight1 said:


> Bill, see my # 7 post right above as to the online pharmacy I buy it from. As for gas decrease Florastor, at least for me, it has totally cleared up my gas and bloating issues 100%[email protected] Jasmine523, my pleasure and hope it helps you if you try it


----------



## 21758

Hello Midnight!Well, I'm into my 3rd day of taking the Florastor, I'm still taking the Culterelle too. I hope I'm not tempting fate by feeling so optimistic as it is relatvely early with this new supplement trial but I do see an overall improvement in gas production, it is much less. I am not waking up with gas, I do not get gas after I eat even though I have been eating small portions of food that I had been staying away from, for instance, I made Linguine with Clam and Shrimp sauce last night, it did not bother me, I have even had several small cups of coffee over the past 3 days. I have not had any side effects, the first day I could tell something different was going on in my gut, hard to describe just different feelings, I stayed in and cooked! I cannot swallow the capsule very easily, I have always had difficulty swallowing pills, etc, even as a child, so I open the capsule and sprinkle it on some applesauce as suggested in the directions. Yesterday I did go out for several hours, no gas pains. The little gas I'm getting now is more what one would expect to have on a normal basis, my stomach is not bloated. I had a small Mushroom and Ham omelet for lunch with 1/2 a bagel, a small cup of coffee, no problem. So now I am off to buy some more Florastor for as you know Midnight, I was only able to get a 5day supply from mu local Walgreens. My husband commented last night how much better I seemed, I haven't told him I'm taking a new probiotic, he has no clue about probiotics or IBS for that matter other than knowing how badly it affects me and that I have tried numerous remedies that haven't worked, I'll tell him if I continue to do well. He was blessed with a cast iron stomach, so can eat anything, prescribed medications don't bother him either, how I envy him. I wanted to write yesterday but thought I should wait another day...just incase...how paranoid this IBS makes us! I'll continue to let you know how I'm doing, for you Midnight are the one who suggested I try Florastor, keep your fingers crossed for me. Thanks Luv so very much, your support has been tremendous, I was at a real low ebb when I posted for help on the severe painful gas and bloating that was plauging me, you were the first to answer me I'd almost given up on getting any replies.


----------



## 18704

What wonderful, wonderful news Nan, I'm so thrilled and relieved to hear you are feeling better on the Florastor! Please do keep us updated on your progress but I'm sure it will continue to work well for you as you've already had some success with it. I told you it really worked quickly on me also and I know what you mean about feeling 'different' on the day you started taking it, it was the same with me. I was feeling as miserable as you were, with the gas and bloating and would have tried anything at that point just to find some relief. I'm just glad I took the time to research a bit and try Florastor...it's been a blessing for me.Make sure you don't stop taking it though as the yeast supposedly dies off pretty quickly when the Florastor is stopped. I know that if I have to take it for the rest of my life I'll be fine with that. I'll never forget how badly I felt before starting it and if taking Florastor long-term will keep me feeling as well as I do now it's truly worth it, don't you think? Thanks for the update you sure made my weekend with this great news. A huge hug to you!


----------



## Feisty

A couple of questions......the gas and bloating you are talking about............is it painful gas, more in the stomach than in the intestines, or when you say "gas" do you mean passing horrid smelling gas?If you order it and have it shipped to the house, how can we be sure it is still live cultures since it is suppose to be kept in the refrigerator?Thanks for your input.I bloat from just about anything and everything. I pass a ton of putrid gas every day and alot of it is passed while sleeping at night. I am beside myself as to what to do. I have tried different probiotics before. The acidophilus does not seem to do a thing for me.....may even cause me more gas. I am more prone to "c" than "d", but I have not been bothered too much lately with either. But I am really careful so I don't get "c".I have also tried charcoal tablets, etc. to control the odor associated with the gas.....to no avail.


----------



## 18704

Feisty said:


> A couple of questions...


Feisty the gas I had was painful gas and it got so bad that I could barely even sit and it would be painful to breathe. Can't say whether it was in the abdomen or in the intestines as it affected my whole mid-section area. I just know that my whole abdomen would expand making it look like I was pregnant. Also the loud noise and gurgling in my stomach was constant. I am IBS-D and I swear the bloating and gas was 100 times worse than dealing with the 'D'. The Florastor doesn't really 'fix' my 'D' issues but it has slowed them down some so I imagine (at least in my case) it's not so much for 'D' problems as it is for the gas issues. They do say on their website that it does not cause constipation so I assume it wouldn't affect you being IBS-C.Florastor needs no refrigeration. I don't know where you might have read that it needs refrigerated but if you go to the Florastor Learning Center page and watch the movie 'The Whole Story' they explain that they use a special patented method to make Florastor so that it maintains the live yeast cultures without need of being refrigerated. I think that's where I saw where they exlained the procedure but not quite sure as it was a while ago when I saw their movie. So don't worry about having it shipped to your house as that won't affect it. I've always bought it online.Charcoal tablets, Gas-X, Fennel tea, digestive enzymes, Lactaid, fiber supplements and all the other probiotics never helped me one bit with the gas and bloating. It wasn't until I started taking Florastor that I finally had relief. Keep in mind, as I mentioned previously, that Florastor is not a 'regular' probiotic...it is yeast based and that makes it unique and different from all the others.As for the 'smelly gas' stuff you might want to try taking 2 Pepto Bismol tablets a day along with the Florastor. This is what I do as my 'D' is awfully smelly and when I take the Pepto daily it takes care of the offensive odors...at least to me they are really nasty







My Dr. says I can take up to 4 Pepto Bismol a day without any problems but I know that just 2 a day (one AM and one PM) work wonders. Just be sure to space them away from the Florastor so one doesn't affect the other in any way.


----------



## 21758

Hi Feisty,I started with the gut wrenching intestional gas about 2 months ago after coming off a bad episode of "D" which is what I usually am. I had been trying the Acacia fiber for about 6 weeks to stop the "D" which it did but it made me "C" and the painful gas and bloating started up like I'd never had before. I was getting it no matter what I ate but it was much worse after my evening meal. In the beginning I was not able to release it and was often doubled over with the pain. I drank gallons of Fennel, Cumin, Peppermint, Chamomile teas, I took Peppermint Oil capsules, chewed Tums before eating, horrible things, they all would relieve it some but it would come back, the pain interferred with sleeping, it often woke me up, the heating pad was my constant companion. When the gas first started, the odor was often bad when I was able to pass that is, so I started taking "Culterelle" again, something I've used for several years, it seems to lessen the odor and I was able to release the gas finally lessening the pain, though it would always come back after eating. In my particular case I think I am getting it because now that I have become more "C" I am experiencing incomplete evacuation...never had this before either, I am not able to have a decent BM, only small amounts, several times usually in the Morning, I feel like I need to go all the time throughout the day, but when I try, I can't."Midnight1" suggested I try "Florastor", which has helped her immensely, I was able to buy it at Walgreens. Since starting on the "Florastor" 4 days ago, which incidentally does not need to be refrigerated, the gas is now minimal, no painful cramps/bloating/odor, so I have started eating small amounts of foods that I have been avoiding, like veggies, fruits, wheat cereals, even some roast beef, I haven't tried any Dairy products yet, they possibly were the worse triggers for me. and seemd to make the odor worse. I'm hoping too the 'C" will end now that I am eating a more normal diet. I'm sure the gas is caused by the back-up I must have in my colon, I would almost welcome a "D" episode to clear me out! I hope this helps you "Feisty" I know how miserable you must be. Good Luck!


----------



## Feisty

Thanks Midnight 1 and SleeplessNan!I guess I had "assumed" that the Florastor had to be refrigerated, since a lot of the probiotics do. I'm glad it doesn't. One less thing I have to remember......like goig to the "fridge" for it. LOL.Although I don't have painful gas like you two have described, I bloat something fierce. I also have the incomplete evacuation thing. I dump small amounts all day long it seems. I wish I could just sit and "dump" a good one! I've had this problem since the pelvic floor problems and subsequent surgeries....diverticulosis, sigmoid resection, rectoplexy, vaginalplexy, Levatorplexy. I have switched from Metamucil to Citracel, hoping to get rid of some of the foul smelling gas, to no avail. I also took a very good probiotic for over two years, with no change whatsoever. (sigh)I think I will give the Florator a chance. I'll be sure to order the other Florastor, too, to be sure I get what I need.


----------



## 18704

Funny that you mention switching fibers, from the Metamucil to Citrucel, in hopes of getting rid of the foul smelling gas. In my personal experience all the bad gas, smell and bloating started when I decided to 'listen to my Dr.'s recommendations' and add fiber supplementation to my diet. Before this I had had 'D' for 2 ½ years but didn't have gas and bloating. As soon as I started adding fiber that's when I took a turn for the worse and I started experiencing the severe gas and bloating.I heard so many others in here talking about how adding fiber helped them bulk up so I figured maybe the specific fiber supplement I was taking was causing the problems. I tried switching around trying to find one that wouldn't hurt me. I went through almost every fiber supplement made including Metamucil, Citrucel, Acacia (this one had to be the ultimate worse for me), Fiber-Choice, Konsyl, Fiber-Sure, Benefiber and probably others which name I've forgotten as I tried so many. The only one that didn't cause me 'more' gas was Benefiber but it stopped working for my 'd' about 2 months after I'd started taking it. Even weeks after I gave up on trying to find the right fiber the gas and bloating these gave me never did go away again. So that's when I started researching the probiotic alternative. Glad I did as that's when I found Florastor and this yeast-based supplement finally fixed the damage the fibers had caused. This may not be the case for others, but for me, I'll do without the fiber supplementation for my IBS.Good luck with the Florastor when you try it Feisty and keep us updated


----------



## coast

My biggest problem with IBS is the ridiculous and utterly embarrassing sounds that come from my intestines. I am almost completely certain that these noises come from all the gas inside. They differ in sounds and location (from a low burping sound to a high-pitched whine), but all signs point to gas being the problem. I'm going to try florastor and see if that helps at all...


----------



## 18704

coast said:


> My biggest problem with IBS is the ridiculous and utterly embarrassing sounds...










I hear you, what are those sounds about, huh? I know before I started the Florastor I had such loud rumblings going on in my belly all the time I used to tell my hubby it sounded like an Anaconda was loose in there Florastor took care of the big sounds but I do still have one small lingerer that I have never figured out where it's from. Happens sometimes when I open my mouth, most of the times it's when I yawn, and it comes up from deep within, up and out of my throat through my mouth. Sometimes it's like a high croaking sound but can also sound like high pitched whine. Like some air getting released but I never had this before the IBS...it's just so strange. Does anyone else here know what I am talking about or is it just me? Good luck with the Florastor coast, hoping it helps you!


----------



## Jasmine523

Oh yes, unfortunately I hear everyone on the loud rumblings!!!! LOL @ the anaconda loose in your tummy! I might have one also!


----------



## 21758

Hi Midnight...Re. Mother's Day Dinner,We went out for dinner for Mother's Day, we haven't eaten out for several months because of me. I was apprehensive knowing I would not be able to resist eating things that I have deprived myself of these last few months but as I have been doing so much better since starting with the Florastor, I figured why not! Well even though I was very careful not to overeat, I did start to experience gas build-up soon after leaving the Restaurant... I think these past few months have made me so paranoid making me afraid to eat certain things and my gut is in a constant tensed up mode. Of course I ate a small Ceaser Salad which is a favorite but I haven't eaten one in months, I indulged in a glass of Champagne, 1 coconut shrimp, 1 cheesy biscuit, a baked potato with sour cream another thing I have been avoiding, the broiled flounder was probably OK, I wanted to order the one stuffed with crabmeat but didn't. Well the gas came and went for most of the night, Altoids and then a cup of tea helped, I wasn't in excruiting pain like I was before taking the Florastor. Of course I am still in a somewhat "C" mode, I have been since taking the Acacia Fiber, the awful gas started at that time too. Midnight, I noticed after reading back over the posts, that the Acacia started your gas problems too, I wonder why it does that to some people? I was only able to buy another bottle of 10, the last one Walgreens had, supposedly they are awaiting a delivery. I am now on Day 6 and I do feel better, I just wish I could get my bowels working properly, I can't believe that after over 25 years of "D" that "C" is happening to me.Once again, thanks!


----------



## 20749

Thanks for this article, Eric! It's good to know that there is so much interest in treatment using probiotics among mainstream medical researchers.







Angie in Texas, US


eric said:


> FYIFYI PDF FormatExpert Insights: Y. Ringel, MD on Novel Approaches to Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf


----------



## 22395

Can any of these products cause a vaginal yeast infection?I'm on Flora-Q, and have developed an infection, and wondered if this could have contributed in some way.Evelyn


----------



## 18704

SeekingHope&Info said:


> Can any of these products cause a vaginal yeast infection?I'm on Flora-Q, and have developed an infection, and wondered if this could have contributed in some way.Evelyn


I don't really know if they can. I take both Flora-Q and Florastor and I haven't had this problem. From the Florastor website it seems to be the other way around, the good yeast in Florastor is supposed to help in curing bad yeast infections. Since you are not on Florastor and only Flora-Q I really don't know what to tell you. But supposedly all probiotics are supposed to combat/help cure bad yeasts not cause them. You can try asking your Dr. about it though.


----------



## 18704

SleeplessNan said:


> Hi Midnight...Re. Mother's Day Dinner....


Hi Nan...happy belated Mother's Day!














Sorry to hear you didn't do so well going out to dinner. I don't go out to dinner any more, it's not so much because of overeating or what I eat it's because of all the stuff restaurants add to their food to make it taste well. Things like MSG and other additives they always use really hurt me. Also, I'm a bit paranoid as to how 'clean' their preparation is of the food they serve me. Because I don't know how they prepare their foods or what's exactly in them is the reason I don't eat out any more. I only eat organic and definitively nothing from anywhere but 'my kitchen' and what I cook at home.Keep in mind though that even folks without stomach or IBS issues feel gassy and stuffed when they eat out. I remember before I had IBS many years ago I would feel so full and gassed up after a night out to dinner. I'd be really uncomfortable for hours and would have a hard time falling asleep even hours later. I used to have to take Alka-Seltzer and Maalox just to feel better







I don't attribute all of my bad gas and bloating to Acacia but I sure do know that it made it much worse than what I had before I started it. I know if you ask over at Heather's forums they tell you to take less as you get used to it. But I was taking the bare minimum and the bloating and gas it gave me was terrible so I had to stop it after the 3 weeks that I tried taking it.


----------



## 21758

Hi Midnight,Walgreens did not have any more Florastor so I odered 2 bottles from one of the online Drug Stores, I should have them by the end of the week which is when I'll be finished with the last ten I bought from Walgreens. I am much better thats for sure but I still experience more gas than I used to before all of this started a few months back. It is strange, but I've noticed that though I have miniimal gas build-up during the day, around 4:30 - 5PM every day(before our evening meal) it starts to increase, I am able to expel it so it's not that painful. Then during dinner I feel it building more, again I can get rid of it. I can enjoy an after dinner coffee again maybe a home baked cookie or small slice of cake without any significant gas increase though. Hopefully the longer I'm on the Florastor will cause it to be reduced even more! I have always cooked and baked healthy and always use fresh veggies, fruit, etc. gas was never a problem, nor can I understand how I have suddenly switched from being "D" to "C". I was taking the Acacia for about 6 weeks, only up to 1 1/4 tsp twice a day, and thats when the terrible gas and bloating started and the"C". In the morning, I eat, oatmeal, oat bran, flaxseed, even weetabix sometimes, OJ or prune juice hasn't helped either. I just can't have a decent BM, just 2 or 3 small ones through-out the morning, it is an awful uncomfortable feeling. I am scared of a violent "D" episode happening too as it can be so bad as to make me pass out and vomit, thats thats the reason I'm afraid to take a laxative of any kind. I'm sure being constipated is a big cause of the gas, I sure didn't have it when I was "D".I'm sorry Midnight, I didn't mean to go on so, thanks for listening!


----------



## 18704

No need to thank me at all Nan, all I hope is that you feel better and better every day that goes by. I shared what helped me with the bloating issue and if it helps even one person feel better then I'm happy


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Nan,please stop taking Acacia,it does makes C and gas worst.I may just pour mine down the drain but it may plug it LOL


----------



## 23240

In my experience, Kathleen is right: the best probiotic will depend on the particulars of your own body. Every body is different. Just because someone has gas when they take one kind of probiotic doesn't mean someone else who takes it will. Midnight1: You're mistaken about none of the probiotics out there having saccharomyces boulardii. Primal Defense contains this yeast, as well as several bacterial strains. The GI and Primary Care doctors I've seen know very little about probiotics except to say that they are good. Duh. It's amazing to me that these doctors will think nothing of throwing powerful antibiotics at you that will almost certainly mess up your intestines, but have done little if any research into probiotics. As you can probably tell, I've had it with western doctors. They are nothing but frauds. I'd go to one for a broken arm, but not for internal problems. When they don't know what's wrong with you they diagnose IBS. The probiotics I've tried so far have been:VSL#3: very expensive and a bit of a pain to take, as it comes in a powder form and you mix it in with a cool drink or yogurt or applesauce. Needs to be refrigerated.Florastor: see above. FYI, I've taken florastor and have not had the kinds of gas or cramping problems some of you describe.Kyodophilus: comes in vegetarian and dairy formulae. I've had good experiences with this while travelling.Dr. Ohirra: Japanese probiotic with some unique bacterial strains. Smells like fermented soybean paste (not a bad smell, actually). The regimen they suggest is that you load up on these: 10 capsules a day for the first six days, and then cut back to 2 to 4 capsules a day.Primal Defense: has saccharomyces boulardii. they recommend you take three a day. Digestive Advantage: marketed towards people with IBS. Doesn't need refrigeration. They don't tell you what strains they use, but when I was taking them along with Florastor, there seemed to be a positive change. They are chewable and taste very sweet. There's a Japanese probiotic called Miyairi that is a clostridium type bacteria. It is not available in the US, but it's used routinely in Japan, Korea, and China to treat antibiotic associated colitis and diarrhea. Get one of your Japanese friends to find some for you. I'm trying to get my hands on some and will let you know how it goes.All of these are multi-strain probiotics. Almost all of them suggest you take them on an empty stomach. It usually takes about a month for optimal colonization of your intestines, so if nothing magical is happening in a week, don't give up. I wish I could say one has helped me out of my intestinal troubles, but nothing so far has been a silver bullet. Maybe there is no silver bullet.


midnight1 said:


> Hi Nan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Primadophilus Reuteri a few months back and it made my bloating and gas even worse so I discontinued it. I have 3/4 bottle here in the fridge that I'm about to throw out as I'll never try that one again. That's why I went on another 'hunt' and that's when I found the Florastor/Flora-Q combo. I have read that Primadophilus Bifidus seems to help folks that suffer from IBS-C and since that's not my problem I have never tried it.As for the Florastor it is considered a probiotic *BUT* it's a beneficial yeast, different from all the other probiotics, so you don't want to compare Florastor to the other probiotics that are beneficial bacteria. In other words, Florastor would have to be taken *along* with any of the other probiotics you choose, but it is totally different from the others. The bacteria-based probiotic could be your Culturelle, Flora-Q, Primadophilus Bifidus, Primadophilus Reuteri, VSL 3, Align, etc. Don't confuse Florastor as just one 'more' brand of probiotics as it's completely different because it is solely yeast based. None of the multitude of probiotics out there have Saccharomyces boulardii so you won't get that yeast with others. It is the Florastor that wiped out my gas/bloating, and as you know, I take it along with Flora-Q. Flora-Q gives my belly the beneficial bacteria and Florastor is where I get my good yeast from.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> Florastor: see above. FYI, I've taken florastor and have not had the kinds of gas or cramping problems some of you describe.


Hateantibiotics,who is the member who has gas with Florastor(i don't see it)?


----------



## 21758

SpAsMaN* said:


> Nan,please stop taking Acacia,it does makes C and gas worst.I may just pour mine down the drain but it may plug it LOL


Hi Spasman, I haven't eaten Activia for a while now, for one thng it was much too sweet, it probably did contribute to my gas build-up but I didn't know it can cause "C". Before this gas and "C" started, I was always able to eat yogurt (Stonyfield Plain non-fat) without any problems but I'm not eating that right now either, no Dairy at all! I have been increasing the amount of Oat Bran and ground Flaxseed gradually, each morning I mix it in with a litttle oatmeal, it seems to be helping, and of course I am taking Culterelle and Florastor each day. The gas is much less depending on what I eat of course, I like green cooked veggies but now..., I notice too if I let my stomach get too empty I can start to feel gas building, if I drink some plain water(room temperature) I can get rid of it!. I just wish I could fathom out why this is happening to me after so many years of being IBS-D.Thanks!


----------



## 21758

midnight1 said:


> No need to thank me at all Nan, all I hope is that you feel better and better every day that goes by. I shared what helped me with the bloating issue and if it helps even one person feel better then I'm happy


Hello again Midnight!I received my 2 bottles of Florastor yesterday, I was so happy for I was down to my last capsule. Yes, I have to say I am doing much better, I do still have gas episodes depending on what I eat but nothing as severe as it was before I started taking the Florastor. The "C" has eased up some too for I am incorporating more IF in my diet the exact opposite to what I have to do for "D". As this all started at the beginning of the year with food poisoning and then weeks of "D" then it turning to "C", bloating and painful gas and bloating, I figure it will also take time to get back to what's normal for me! I hope thats true anyway. Are all of your IBS-D symptoms in check Midnight, do you still experience a lot of gas build-up if you eat certain things? I know a certain amount of gas is inevitable it's a natural bodily function, when it's extreme is when it causes so much distress.Next Saturday we are going to visit my daughter and family, she is having a Memorial Day Pool Get-to-Gether, her husband's family will all be there too, we plan to stay for a few days as it is a 300 mile car trip to there. I hope I'll be OK, I've been afraid to go anywhere since this all started and I do miss my family. My youngest son and his wife keep asking me when can I go visit them, they have just moved into a new house in a new State so are excited for me to see it all. It is just awful how this IBS can interfere with our lives and take so much enjoyment out of things for the constant worry it gives us.Thanks to you Midnight and your suggestion re Florastor, I am at a much better place than I was 2 weeks ago! Bye for now.


----------



## 18704

hateantibiotics said:


> Midnight1: You're mistaken about none of the probiotics out there having saccharomyces boulardii. Primal Defense contains this yeast, as well as several bacterial strains.


1. Primal Defense 'supposedly contains' Saccharomyces boulardii but not in the full strength amount that Florastor does. There's 5 million live cultures on the Primal Defense label but this is of the complete blend of cultures it supposedly includes not just for the Saccharomyces boulardii....I say supposedly above because...2. I am not keen on their "Homeostatic Soil Organisms( HSO )" marketing catch phrase/sales pitch. According to Ray Sahelian, M.D. there's only one human study with soil organisms, let alone " homeostatic soil organisms", published in a reliable peer reviewed medical journal.3. I'm totally leery and distrustful of the founder and developer for Primal Defense, Jordan Rubin. He claims being "MD", "N.M.D.", "PhD." and "CNC" but all his 'titles' come from  non-accredited correspondence schools or non-accredited schools with no campus. This last URL is to Quackwatch which is a website guide to quackery, medical scams, and health fraud. They've devoted one whole page to Jordan S. Rubin. The FDA (in 2004) and FTC (in 2006) court-ordered Rubin to "stop making unsubstantiated claims for Primal Defense and his other products". Even Wikipedia  links to Quackwatch when you search for his name. Someone having such a suspect reputation, using medical titles that are from non-accredited schools, titles where the only requirement for "professional member" status is a payment $50 or $60, plus having had serious problems with both the FDA and the FTC is someone who's products I wouldn't even consider, and much less, recommend to any one else.Florastor, on the other hand, is made by BIOCODEX, Inc. BIOCODEX, Inc. is a reputable manufacturer of pharmaceutical products with a spotless reputation. I am completely confident when I recommend Florastor to others because I trust the company, it's reputation worldwide and trust what's on their labels to accurately describe what's contained in their product.


> Florastor: see above. FYI, I've taken florastor and have not had the kinds of gas or cramping problems some of you describe.


I am with SpAsMaN* on this one. No one in this thread has said Florastor has caused them gas. On the contrary, the recommendation in this thread of Florastor supplementation *is to help stop/alleviate gas and bloating *. You may not have read the complete thread and therefore missed what's being said about Florastor.


----------



## 22395

I've been on the Flora-Q for about a month, and I find that I have more flatulence and constipation. I did a google check on the side effects of Flora-Q, and I found both of these listed.Has anyone else experienced an increase in either of these symptoms while taking Flora-Q?Evelyn(I had also previously posted concern that it may be responsible for a vaginal yeast infection. I have not had an opportunity to speak to my prescribing doctor about this yet.)


----------



## 18704

SleeplessNan said:


> Are all of your IBS-D symptoms in check Midnight, do you still experience a lot of gas build-up if you eat certain things? I know a certain amount of gas is inevitable it's a natural bodily function, when it's extreme is when it causes so much distress.


Nan, Florastor has helped with relieving the bad gas/bloating symptoms I was having. I still have 'D' although I credit the Florastor-Flora-Q combo for slowing that down to 1-2 a day instead of the many times a day I was in the bathroom before starting these. My BM's are always soft and sometimes watery but I can handle them and I no longer have the awful urgency as before.IBS is chronic so I don't expect a cure, all I seek is a relief from the worst symptoms of IBS. If a supplement or drug helps me then I'll continue taking them for as long as they make life easier for me dealing with my IBS.Have fun and enjoy yourself visiting your daughter and family next Saturday!


----------



## 18704

SeekingHope&Info said:


> I've been on the Flora-Q for about a month, and I find that I have more flatulence and constipation.


Evelyn, I take Flora-Q along with Florastor and have done so from the first day I started taking these supplements. I have not experienced any side effects from Flora-Q, then again, the Florastor may be the one responsible for relieving the gas and bloating I had before taking these. I am IBS-D so I can't comment on any constipating effects in regards to Flora-Q.


----------



## 23240

Thanks for sharing the info on Primal Defense. I really hate people who are trying to milk other people's suffering for profit. On the other hand, I've been to GIs with reputable med school credentials who were completely clueles and just threw antibiotics at me, so I'm really starting to think most people in the medical industry are quacks of some sort or another. Anyway, I've only just started taking Primal Defense after hearing some good things about it on the C.Diff support website. I wonder if anyone has had any experience with Kombucha, which is very high in probiotic organisms. Other foods that are rich in probiotics and are not dairy based are miso, sauerkraut, and other kinds of lactic-fermented (as opposed to vinegar fermented) pickles. Tempeh is also made from probiotic cultures, although some folks may have soy based allergies...


midnight1 said:


> 1. Primal Defense 'supposedly contains' Saccharomyces boulardii but not in the full strength amount that Florastor does. There's 5 million live cultures on the Primal Defense label but this is of the complete blend of cultures it supposedly includes not just for the Saccharomyces boulardii....I say supposedly above because...2. I am not keen on their "Homeostatic Soil Organisms( HSO )" marketing catch phrase/sales pitch. According to Ray Sahelian, M.D. there's only one human study with soil organisms, let alone " homeostatic soil organisms", published in a reliable peer reviewed medical journal.3. I'm totally leery and distrustful of the founder and developer for Primal Defense, Jordan Rubin. He claims being "MD", "N.M.D.", "PhD." and "CNC" but all his 'titles' come from  non-accredited correspondence schools or non-accredited schools with no campus. This last URL is to Quackwatch which is a website guide to quackery, medical scams, and health fraud. They've devoted one whole page to Jordan S. Rubin. The FDA (in 2004) and FTC (in 2006) ordered Rubin to "stop making unsubstantiated claims for Primal Defense and his other products". Even Wikipedia  links to Quackwatch when you search for his name. Someone having such a suspect reputation, plus serious problems with both the FDA and the FTC is someone who's products I wouldn't even consider, and much less, recommend to any one else.Florastor, on the other hand, is made by BIOCODEX, Inc....a reputable manufacturer of pharmaceutical products with a spotless reputation. I am completely confident when I recommending it to others as I trust the company and what's on their labels.I am with SpAsMaN* on this one. No one in this thread has said Florastor has caused them gas. On the contrary, the recommendation in this thread of Florastor supplementation *is to help stop/alleviate gas and bloating *. You may not have read the complete thread and therefore missed what's being said about Florastor.


----------



## Kelly_K

coast said:


> My biggest problem with IBS is the ridiculous and utterly embarrassing sounds that come from my intestines. I am almost completely certain that these noises come from all the gas inside. They differ in sounds and location (from a low burping sound to a high-pitched whine), but all signs point to gas being the problem. I'm going to try florastor and see if that helps at all...


Same here. Especially in the morning (but can happen at any time during the day or evening), after eating. I get these loud noises that sound like what you described, and sometimes gurgling like water going down a drain after it was clogged and then unclogged. It can be so loud and one time my husband was sitting right next to me and heard it. He looked at me like 'what the heck is going on in there?' LOL. I just shrugged my shoulders.


----------



## 18704

hateantibiotics said:


> ...I've been to GIs with reputable med school credentials who were completely clueles and just threw antibiotics at me, so I'm really starting to think most people in the medical industry are quacks of some sort or another...


I hear you on this one








I think our IBS makes us suspect everything because we are forced to do so much research and then research the results of our research *heh* Most of the time Drs. that are supposed to be helping us fail so we look elsewhere trying to find a bit of relief for our varying symptoms. I'm also disillusioned with Drs. because I'm tired of them telling me to take fiber when nothing else they prescribe seems to help, or tell me it's all in my head and go to a psychiatrist







We suffer with IBS and many Drs. suffer from LDS (Lazy Doctor Syndrome)


----------



## 15633

I've been taking FLORASTOR and CULTURELLE for about a week and a half now... and i can't tell you all how much better i am. I'm just amazed. I still have some discomfort when i'm stressed, but i've been able to make plans and go out.. it's just amazing. im hoping it stays like this and the probiotics make my stomach stronger...if you havn't tried these out, you have to!


----------



## 18704

Wonderful news LAIBS!







Now where's that clapping/celebrating smilie when I need it?







Hoping you continue feeling better and better every day...*YAAY*!


----------



## SpAsMaN*

I don't know if this research mean hope but here we go:http://www.florastor.ca/consumer/fr/studie...aupas_Bowel.pdf


----------



## 18704

SpAsMaN* said:


> I don't know if this research mean hope but here we go:http://www.florastor.ca/consumer/fr/studie...aupas_Bowel.pdf


Thanks SpAsMaN*, good read!







This study seems to be more geared to IBS-D but on their website they state that both IBS-D'ers and ICS-C'ers can benefit from Florastor. Sure wish their website was back up (down for maintenance) as they have quite a bit of studies showing Florastor's success in the treatment and/or prevention for many gastrointestinal disorders. From what I've read Saccharomyces boulardii (brand name Florastor in the US) has been used in Europe for over 50 years and Drs. prescribe it as much as medicines for IBS, IBD, Crohn's Disease, etc.


----------



## 21758

LAIBS said:


> I've been taking FLORASTOR and CULTURELLE for about a week and a half now... and i can't tell you all how much better i am. I'm just amazed. I still have some discomfort when i'm stressed, but i've been able to make plans and go out.. it's just amazing. im hoping it stays like this and the probiotics make my stomach stronger...if you havn't tried these out, you have to!


Hello "LAIBS" I too am so happy that you are doing great since you started taking Florastor and Culterelle, as you know it is the same combination that has helped me to enjoy life again, it's thanks largely to "Midnight1" recommending that I try the Florastor. I became a believer in the power of Probiotics about 7 years ago when I first took Culterelle, I was in a long IBS "D" flare-up, trigggered by Antibiotics for pneumonia. My step-daughter...a Nurse, suggested I try the Culterelle, it worked and I've been taking it ever since. It is good more focus is being put on Probiotics with more studies being done, more Doctors' need to open their minds to their benefits too. Speaking for myself, I prefer natural" remedies, over the years I have had bad experiences with Dr's and prescribed drugs, which so often they prescribe too readily. I'm so glad my original "Another Probiotic Question" post has generated so much interest in Probiotics, hopefully others will be helped by them too.Continued success "LAIBS"!


----------



## 15633

I'm so glad to have found this board.I know that i've asked 2 different GI's about probiotics, and they both said "it won't make a difference!" I havn't been on antibiotiocs before and these probiotics have been working for me... i hope more and more IBS-D's start taking them to try them out!!


----------



## eric

Did others who posted here look at this by any chance?They are getting down to what different strains help with whatExpert Insights: Y. Ringel, Md On Novel Approaches To Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf


----------



## eric

here is an interview in audio from Dr Ringel on probioticshttp://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...eral/ringel.mp3


----------



## patjack

I have read on the site that probiotics remove the good bacteria from your intestines?? Someone quoted her Doctor told her this and she should not be taking them!!There are an awful lot of people on this site who take them---so what is true and what is false??? Appreciate input!! Thanks!


----------



## patjack

PS. I wanted to add, is Florastor made from vegetables in a vegitarian capsule?? That would give me diarrhea!??? Please fill me in! Thanks!


----------



## eric

Patjack, did you see the two links above your posts?Probiotics are adding friendly bacteria into the system.


----------



## patjack

Thank you Eric! But does that mean there are Doctors who do not believe that to be true??? Thanks!


----------



## Kelly_K

Patjack, that post was mine - I had asked people about a product - and it was my doctor...ok, here's what happened...When I last saw my GP (for something unrelated to IBS) I had asked her about this product I saw in Wal-Mart and in the coupon section of the newspaper, called Digestive Advantage for IBS. Before I could whip anything out of my purse to show her the ingredients (basically I was asking her advice on if it's something I should take or not, because I'm scared to try anything new because last year when I sick with one thing or another, I kept having bad reactions to things, including something as common as Rolaids) she said, "no, I wouldn't take it. Those colon cleansing products can wipe out the good bacteria in your system. So no, I wouldn't take it." But Kathleen and a couple of other people here pointed out to me that Digestive Advantage has good bacteria in it and one person pointed out that if my dr doesn't know the difference between antibiotics and probiotics then that should be a red flag (meaning I should start to think I may need another dr). I have to agree. But given MY OWN reactions to things in the past year, I still want to run that product past my gastroenterologist, whom I would have asked in the first place, but she's so booked up that I can't get in to see her till July 3rd. So Patjack, I would not worry at all about my post that you read. I don't know what my GP was thinking, but from what I have been told by other people, probiotics are a GOOD thing!


----------



## patjack

Kelly K Thank you for your informative note! Really appreciated it!I also just purchased Digestive advantage IBS, and am in the process of seeing if it works!Good Luck to both of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kelly_K

patjack said:


> Kelly K Thank you for your informative note! Really appreciated it!I also just purchased Digestive advantage IBS, and am in the process of seeing if it works!Good Luck to both of us!!!!!!!!


That's great! Good luck with it, and let me know how it works for you.


----------



## eric

Probiotics aren't used for colon cleansing.This is some good information on them. http://www.pdrhealth.com/drug_info/nmdrugp.../pro_0034.shtml


----------



## Jasmine523

Kelly K ~ Eric is right, probiotics are not for colon cleansing. Perhaps you can call your GI office and explain you can't get in until July 3rd but wanted to know about probiotics and such? Midnight1 ~ Wanted to let you know I have had good results with the Florastor so far! I keep forgetting to take the second dose (not use to taking 2 doses) but I have noticed good results so far! Thanks again!Thanks to everyone, these boards are so helpful!


----------



## Kelly_K

Thank you Eric. That site was very informative. I know now it isn't a colon-cleansing product. And yes Jasmine, I have considered calling my gastroenterologist's office before July 3rd, so I can get something done about this gas before then. I have IBS-A and right now (of course it always changes depending on what I eat, how much stress I'm under, etc. - last week the worst problem was constipation and the week before that diarrhea) my worst problem is the gas.


----------



## patjack

Can someone tell me the name of the site that Florastor can be bought?? I saw it on here but can't find it now! Appreciate your help! Thanks!


----------



## 18704

Jasmine523 said:


> Can someone tell me the name of the site that Florastor can be bought?? I saw it on here but can't find it now! Appreciate your help! Thanks!


patjack the name of the online pharmacy I purchase Florastor at is Newton-Timmermann Pharmacy. I also have the link on the first page of this same thread, it's post #7. Don't forget to choose Florastor Mail when choosing your shipping method as they won't charge you shipping charges if you do that.


----------



## patjack

Midnight 1 Thank you for the information on Florastor, as to the web site where I can purchase it!! I just ordered it! Wish me luck!! PS Would this in anyway cause yeast infections?? Thanks!!


----------



## patjack

Midnight 1 I don't want to make a pest out of myself! Would you know if the Florastor would interfere with other IBS meds? I take calcium for diarrhea. I have other probiotics like Digestive Advantage for Gas, and acidophyllis. Nothing seems to stop the gas! I would like to be able to take the calcium??? Sometimes I just get so down and confused!It is expensive to try all these meds since I am on disability! Thank you for your kindness and help! Thanks!!!


----------



## 18704

patjack said:


> ...Would you know if the Florastor would interfere with other IBS meds? I take calcium for diarrhea. I have other probiotics like Digestive Advantage for Gas, and acidophyllis.


Florastor is not a medicine so it would not interfere with anything else you are taking. It's a beneficial non-pathogenic (harmless) yeast probiotic supplement. The only medicines contraindicated when taking Florastor are oral antifungal medications such as Diflucan (Fluconazole), Mycostatin (Nystatin) and Nizoral (Ketokonazole). This is because, even though Florastor is a good yeast, anti-fungal medications will kill it also.Since I can't direct you straight to the Florastor page being that it's down for maintenance now I can link you to Newton-Timmermann Pharmacy as they have a page dedicated just to Florastor information. You can download the Florastor Informational brochure PDF there also. You will need Adobe Acrobat reader to view the PDF. They also have the Florastor FAQ at Newton-Timmermann.I understand your concern over spending so much money on meds. I don't have health insurance as I am self-employed and the premiums are outrageous...just can't afford it. So for me every Dr. visit, all tests, and the purchase of any medicine or supplement comes straight out of my pocket. Being that Uncle Sam takes a huge chunk out of my earnings I'm not left with much to cover all living expenses. Sure wish they'd make it a little easier on small, struggling businesses but I don't see this happening. The best of luck to you with the Florastor. Please keep us updated if it helps you







I see you are taking Digestive Advantage for Gas. Be careful with that as it contains Sucralose which could casue diarrhea and more gas in folks that are sensitive to it. Here's a link to info on sucralose toxicity in case you want to read more info on this issue. Another good read here: The Secret Dangers of Splenda (Sucralose), an Artificial Sweetener.Calcium gave me gas, bloating and stomach discomfort and didn't help me with my diarrhea so I discontinued it. Just a head's up, although if you see more benefit in using it than not then you should continue to take it. I'm only sharing from my personal experience when I tried supplementing with Caltrate 600-D.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Midnigth,how long it take to feel better with Florastor?I have ordered 10 capsules(kids special) for a trial.


----------



## 18704

SpAsMaN* said:


> Midnigth,how long it take to feel better with Florastor?I have ordered 10 capsules(kids special) for a trial.


SpAsMaN I honestly felt better the next day, most of the bloating and gas were reduced by then. As the days progressed I felt even better in just the first week. My husband even noticed the reduction of inflamation in my abdomen. I am petite/slender and before the Florastor I was looking pregnant, which I'm not







Sleepless Nan also mentioned feeling 'different' the first day (for the better)...so she felt improvement with just the first dose too. Maybe we're sensitive in feeling results so quickly, as I don't know if that's even possible but it could be. But definitively it's not placebo effects as it's continued to work 3 months into taking it. The way I look at it is that the Saccharomyces boulardii yeast gets in there and starts working where our normal bacteria is failing to metabolize the carbs, or whatever foods are causing the gas build-up. Don't know if this is exactly the way it works (maybe a Dr. could explain it better) but I've been wondering if this could be the case as to why it works so well. All I know is that it's worked for me, not so much for the 'D' but for my gas/bloating issues it's been a godsend. That's why I don't have a problem recommending it to people who have 'C' as I don't think it would constipate them either...just help them with the gas/bloating issues that goes on with most of us IBS'ers in general.Maybe others that have started taking it can chime in and comment on how early they felt results from Florastor...that would be of great help to all the others that may be thinking of trying it.If you feel better please make sure you order more quickly as the Saccharomyces boulardii yeast dies off as soon as you stop taking it. The ten capsules will last you just 5 days (2 capsules per day).The best of luck to you trying out Florastor SpAsMaN *fingers and toes crossed for you on this end*


----------



## patjack

Midnight 1 Thank you for being so informative! I will let you know how I make out!! Thanks!


----------



## 18704

patjack said:


> Midnight 1 Thank you for being so informative! I will let you know how I make out!! Thanks!


It's my pleasure hun. IBS is such a nasty illness and if something helps one of us I feel it's our duty to share it with the others suffering in hope they find some relief too







Just hearing that one person feels better using Florastor makes my day! All I can hope for is if others do feel better with Florastor that they pass the info along the same way I try to.


----------



## coast

I've been taking florastor for about 3 days now and it has been amazing. I had been taking the dannon activia yogurt for about a week before I started florastor, and it was definately helping, but the florastor has taken it to a new level. *fingers crossed* hopefully it keeps it up...


----------



## 18704

coast said:


> I've been taking florastor for about 3 days now and it has been amazing. I had been taking the dannon activia yogurt for about a week before I started florastor, and it was definately helping, but the florastor has taken it to a new level. *fingers crossed* hopefully it keeps it up...


OMG that's such wonderful news coast and thank you for updating us







Hope you continue to feel well on it! Doing the happy dance over here on your great news


----------



## patjack

Midnight 1 I just received my Florastor in the mail and I am afraid to take it!! It says side effects are gas, constipation and thirst.?? It is also in a vegetarian capsule that I am afraid will cause diarrhea! Can you help me out here?? Thanks!


----------



## 18704

patjack said:


> Midnight 1 I just received my Florastor in the mail and I am afraid to take it!! It says side effects are gas, constipation and thirst.?? It is also in a vegetarian capsule that I am afraid will cause diarrhea! Can you help me out here?? Thanks!


All probiotics have that 'disclaimer'. Believe me when I say that Florastor will not cause any more gas than you already are experiencing...it will not constipate you...and will not cause thirst (that's the first time I ever heard of that







must have missed that). If you don't trust my recommendation then consult this also with others here such as SleeplessNan, coast, Jasmine523 and I'm sure they'll agree with what I am saying. Perhaps that's information that Biocodex, Inc. are required to have in their leaflets being they are a pharmaceutical but I'm sure any of the folks in here taking it have *not* had any of these effects or we wouldn't be hearing all the great news of how great they're feeling with it. We'd be hearing a bunch of complains about the side-effects they're having but I haven't read one yet. Just go back and re-read through this thread or any of the other threads across the whole forum where Florastor is being, or has been, discussed to see the results of the folks that have started on it.As for diarrhea I am IBS-D. Without the Florastor I can go from 10 to 12 times a day, from soft to watery. With the Florastor I'm down to 1-2 BM's a day and I no longer have the urgency I used to. Vegetables and other carbs are my worst triggers, without the Florastor I can't even look at a salad without running to the bathroom. With Florastor vegetables are no longer a problem for me...I think I mentioned it in this thread and Nan has also talked about this issue. The reason I think that they use vegetarian sources for the actual material to make the capsule is only for vegetarians that might not take it if it's made with any animal proteins, etc. Plus for folks that have gluten issues such as Celiac and Collagenous/Microscopic Colitis which usually require gluten-free diets. Since the capsule is the only thing that would contain vegetable composition I would assume that it would be such minute traces that a system wouldn't notice it. It's the capsule covering the medication...how thick could that be, you know? If this was not the case Florastor would have me in the BR 10 times a day still







Try it for a few days, do not be scared, and do not hype yourself up about this as that may cause you to 'feel' reactions to Florastor that may not even be there if you do begin to take it. All I can say is I am 100% sure you won't feel any problems if you start the Florastor....all you will feel is better and very quickly too.


----------



## Titania

midnight1, I have a question for you or anybody who can answer. Is florastor only for bloating and pain or does it help to reduce the amount of gas. I think that gas is my only problem right now. I don't have pain and never feel bloated. I just fart way too much. I think is the only remain I have from this IBS thing, so now i'm just trying to find something to reduce my gassy problem... Do you think florastor can help me? Did you have the same problem as I pre-florastor?







Cheers.T.


----------



## 18704

Titania my gas was so bad that it would come out of, not only the lower part of me, but also up and out of my mouth. I'd get this croaking sound when I opened my mouth like trapped air being released it was so strange and annoying. It wasn't like regular burps either, just a weird creaking/croaking sound that lasted 3 or 4 seconds in duration. With the Florastor that strangeness is gone...only time I get a little gas from the bottom end now is when I overdo some vegetables that would make a non-IBS'er gas up too. But I assume this is normal in every one as gas has to come out somewhere even if you have a little bit, right? Hope this helps you


----------



## Titania

Thanks, midnight. Right now, I'm on Xifaxan and I will start with florastor in a week. I just have so much hope that I will find something that works for me.I know that a lot of people here know how embarrasing can be to pass gas all the time. But I've decided that I won't live my life like this forever. As soon as I see good results with florastor, I will post. I'm hoping I will be another succes story.Cheers.T.


----------



## patjack

Midnight-----I don't want to have a negative outlook about the pill. I just get nervous when I start anything new for fear it will make things worse! I thank you again for your informative input! I am going to just trust and move forward in beginning to take the pills! Thanks for your patience!!


----------



## 18704

Titania said:


> ...Right now, I'm on Xifaxan and I will start with florastor in a week....


You're on Xifaxan? Wow, I hear that can cause tons of gas...did you have this large amount of gas before being on it already? Do you have to wait to be off Xifaxan to start the Florastor? The reason I ask is that there's many folks over on the c-diff support forum who are on either Xifaxan or Vanco (or both) and they are also taking Florastor along with these since it's the only probiotic that will survive in the intestines of people taking these strong antibiotics. Regular probiotics do not survive as they are bacteria and Xifaxan, Vanco or Flagyl will wipe them out whether they are good or bad 'bugs'. But according to research the only probiotic that will survive and help the flora in your stomach is Saccharomyces boulardii (Florastor brand name as you already know







)because it's yeast and antibiotics don't have any effect on it.I sure wish you the best of luck and will be looking forward to hearing your 'success story' when you start taking Florastor. I'm confident you'll feel much, much better as soon after you start taking it!


----------



## Titania

What a great info. I didn't know I could take both at the same time. I didn't know there was a difference with other probiotics. The reason why I haven't started the Florastor is because my doctor told to take Xifaxan first and Florastor after, although he didn't forbid me to take them at the same time, he just wrote the prescription that way, and I didn't ask for further explanation.Yes, Xifaxan causes a huge amount of gas! I've been on rifaximin previously, and I had gas before it and the amount didn't change after it, though I experinced some relief with lactobacillus casei shirota. Anyway, as you can imagine, right now i'm just gassing myself...







Thaks again for the info,and most of all, for your good wishes. I will call my doctor and ask him if I can start with the florastor right away.Cheers.T.


----------



## 18704

I sure hope he allows you to take both together. I don't see a reason why he wouldn't, as I said, Florastor will protect your gastrointestinal system as it's the only thing that will survive the mass-murder of bacteria that's happening inside you at this time with the Xifaxan. So instead of Florastor hurting you all it could do is help right now.* All fingers and toes crossed for you!*







By the way T., I left you a bit more info in regards to Rifaximin/Xifaxan in the thread you started in the SIBO forum


----------



## young windy

Hi Midnight 1,_Apologies if you have already answered similar question elsewhere_With florastor is it possible for things to get worse before they get better?This morning I had two cans of beans as a treat cos my tum was much quieter after 3 days florastor and culturellebut I think I'm going to have to lash the roof down again...=}}=Should I be careful with what I eat for a while?Seriously, I've a tendency to binge eating and its a tricky one Many thanks YW


----------



## 18704

young windy said:


> Hi Midnight 1,*...two cans of beans as a treat ...*


YW my husband who does not have stomach issues eats two cans of beans and I can't stay in the same room with him




























Don't think it's the Florastor at all making things worse before they get better







Seriously, if you have gas problems no matter what you take that will help, will help when eating things that are gas producers, you know? I know it's great to feel better and 'try' eating something that we know bothers us. But because of our condition we have to take the good with the bad I think. I can choose to eat 3 portions of salad...or I can have one small portion. Salad usually kills me so if I go with the 3 portions I know I'll pay for it so I rather choose the small portion and continue to feel well. It's that 'moderation' stuff our moms/dads were always trying to pound into our heads







As I said, we have a chronic condition (most of us do if it is IBS). Florastor, just like other stuff we take is something that can and will help us but it will *NOT* cure us. So yes, we do have to watch some foods that we know are triggers. If you want to eat these things anyway then it's a matter of feeling up to paying the consequences or not for that day. I know pizza tends to upset me and it's the tomato sauce that does it. I have a great little mom's and pop's pizza place where I order it from, whom I trust to prepare it as I need it. They put just a light smear of sauce and loads of cheese, ground beef and ham and I do great. Now if I were to order it regular (which is even better) with the usual amount of sauce I'll hurt. Would I love to eat a big, sloppy, sauce dripping pizza? Darn right I would. Do I want to pay the consequences of what will happen after? Nope, so I compromise. It's good stuff either way







I think that's the answer here. No matter what you are taking, what's making you feel better, you still have to watch what you eat, and when you don't, accept you messed up and keep on truckin'. So I don't think you should be careful with what you eat 'for a while', as you say. You should *always* treat the foods you know will give you problems with a light hand and try not overindulging them. It's not a 'little while' issue with IBS, it's a lifetime issue. Remember there is no magic treatment for us *yet*. So until then we do the best we can taking what helps us the most and use a bit of common sense here and there so we can get through this thing with the least amount of grief


----------



## 21758

Hello patjack,I understand your apprehension about taking the Florastor, you are afraid it will make you feel worse, no-one could be as paranoid as I am about taking "stuff", just taking an asprin is a big deal for me!. When I need to, I only take "natural" aids to help me feel better, no prescripton drugs. Florastor did not give me any side effects, no extra gas/bloating/nausea, nothing! From the 1st day of taking it I felt a reduction in the bloating and painful gas buildup that I been experiencing for several weeks after a 6 week trial taking Acacia fiber for IBS-D. I also became "C" from the Acacia I was so uncomfortable and miserable, I was afraid to eat. Now after 3 1/2 weeks of taking Florastor, the bloating and gas is gone, I am back to eating a normal diet, the "C" has gone, I have my life back! I hope you get over your fear patjack, you really have nothing to lose and so much to gain, you'll be so glad you did!Good Luck!


----------



## patjack

SleeplessNan Thank you for your encouraing words!! I started the Florastor yesterday, so wish me luck! I hope I do as good as you are doing!! Thanks!!


----------



## young windy

Hi Midnight 1,Sage guidance, as always.Yes, you're quite right about using common sense with this one.YW =}}=


----------



## fullofoats

[Deleted]As per the terms of service, please don't post links for personal gain. Any links or information about products you sell may be posted in the "Products, services and websites" forum ONLY. Thank you.


----------



## 18704

New member, only two posts...1st post to this forum...[Deleted to remove link]2nd post to this forum...[Deleted to remove link]Are you Dr. Amy Laliberte , DVM who is the administrator for the [Deleted] domain (email address for registrant is fullofoats @ yahoo.com, same as your username here), and representative of [Deleted]







If you are then I think the more appropriate forum for you to post about your product is in  IBS Self Help and Support Group Forums > Information Forums > Products, Services and Websites







Please tell us it's your company product not that you 'found' it. Don't know about others but it makes me suspicious when the representative of a product isn't 100% honest with me


----------



## 21758

Way to go Midnight and Thanks!The majority of us would not have known that "fullofoats" was actually using our Board to plug her Company's products. You sure are one astute lady...but then I already knew that... thanks for watching out for us all! Hugs!


----------



## 18704

SleeplessNan said:


> Hugs!


Back at'cha Nan!







I love doing research, especially if something I read smells fishy to me







You should hear my hubby when I get on my research kicks...he's like "Oh, noooo...there she goes on a rampage again!"







Google is my friend *heheh*


----------



## fullofoats

[Deleted]


----------



## Arnie W

So, YW, how much did you pay to get your florastor sent to UK, please?


----------



## 18704

[Deleted]Hi fullofoats. I'm not here to debate whether your product, that you own/sell/distribute, is a good probiotic or is not. What I am pointing out to you that a representative, supplier or owner of a product can't advertise for it in these threads per the Pinned: Please Read: Posting Guidlines. Here's guideline #6 which applies to what you are doing copied/pasted for you:6) Starting a post that is a product or service ads will result in the whole post being moved to the "Products, Services and Websites" section of the board. *Replies to a post that are product or service ads will be deleted.* If you have an ad posted on the "Products, Services and Websites" section of the board it is permissible to refer a person to your ad on a limited basis--i.e. when someone specifically asks about the sort of thing you sell/is looking for the service you provide--as long as you are clear the post you are informing them of is your ad.I pointed out to you in my original reply that you can post info on your product in the "Products, Services and Websites" as mentioned in the guidelines. To reply throughout the forum in different threads advertising your product will result in deletion of your posts. Again, per this forum's guidelines, "Replies to a post that are product or service ads will be deleted. "Since you posted stating that you 'found it', but did not mention you are the owner of this website and product, I feel it's very misleading to the other forum users. They may think you're just another user helping out in recommending something that worked for you and could help them. Because you sell and distribute the product this is considered advertisement, regardless of you using it or not, and your main intent on posting about it is to generate financial gain for yourself hoping others will visit your website and buy it.Moderators could you please help me out here...


----------



## SophieUK

As mentioned, please do NOT post links for financial gain. Thank you.


----------



## Jasmine523

I wish everyone luck who is trying Florastor! I've been on it for over a week and think it has been working great on me (and I have only been taking 1 a day most days, just because I keep forgetting that 2nd one ~ directions state take 2 capsules a day)I was also nervous starting, but then I am nervous starting any kind of vitamin/supplement/etc.It has cut down on my gas! Friday I made Taco Salad for dinner (with lots of Kidney Beans) and I was quite gassy after, but I have always been gassy after beans.I am really glad I added Florastor! Good luck again everyone!


----------



## 18704

Hey Jasmine







Good to hear you are still feeling better! If anything is going to give you gas it's those wicked beans *LOL* That's the only food that I'm still hesitant to try because even when I didn't have IBS beans got me tooting up a symphony







I love refried beans and black beans but not enough to pay the consequences if I do eat them...at least not yet anyhoo


----------



## young windy

Arnie W said:


> So, YW, how much did you pay to get your florastor sent to UK, please?


99 quid for 3 bottles








compared to 57 quid each from UK supplierYW=}}=


----------



## patjack

I have been taking the Florastor for five days now! I still feel bloated after I eat even a small amount of food! Am I expecting too much too soon? My mouth is also very dry and thirsty! Thanks for input!!


----------



## 21758

patjack said:


> I have been taking the Florastor for five days now! I still feel bloated after I eat even a small amount of food! Am I expecting too much too soon? My mouth is also very dry and thirsty! Thanks for input!!


Hi patjack!I'm so sorry that Florastor hasn't helped with your bloating problem, I still get some bloating and gas, mainly after my evening meal which I figure is because I am eating more gas producing foods, I feel that is normal. The last few horrendous months have made me very paranoid now in the way my gut reacts to foods, I find myself anticipating a gas attack, it is hard to get my mind off what may happen! I am not experiencing the severe gas build-up or painful cramping and I am eating many foods that I was not able to eat. I am not "C" anymore either, actually I am back to having several very soft BM's each day...I'll take them over "C" any day. I think I've been over indulging myself with too many IF foods that I'd been denied, so, I'm cutting back on them. Overall, the Florastor has helped me considerably, I noticed the difference it made after the 1st day, it has brought me back to a more normal state for ME. Patjack you say you are bloated after eating, are you in pain, do you pass gas, what other symptoms do you have, has it helped at all? As far as the dry mouth goes, I have a tendency to that anyway, I have Chronic Sinus problems due to allergies, the Florastor did not make it any worse. If I were you patjack I would keep taking it a while longer, possibly it will take longer for Florastor to work for you (I don't know if your problem was long term, I only had the severe bloating/gas problems for a few months but IBS-D for 25 years, bloating/gas was never a major problem. I wish I could be of more help, possibly Midnight will reply too and give you better feed back.Take care!


----------



## patjack

SleeplessNan I just feel bloated right now, not really gas. I do have pain in my mid-abdomen area that I am not familiar with.  I had IB-D bad over the weekend, so I know I am not constipated! I think I am confused as to what to expect from the pill! I have had IB-D all of my adult life! I thank you for your input, very kind! I hope you feel well!!!!


----------



## coast

What time do you guys take your florastor? Is it better to take it right when you wake up and right before you go to bed?


----------



## 18704

patjack said:


> What time do you guys take your florastor? Is it better to take it right when you wake up and right before you go to bed?


coast, I take mine mid-afternoon sometime between lunch and dinner, then take the other one before going to bed. Florastor needs to be taken on an empty stomach and should be taken with room temperature water for the best results. I like my breakfast as soon as I get up so that's why I don't take that first one until mid-afternoon to give my stomach time to digest my breakfast.


----------



## 20070

Here is a good pro-biotic articlehttp://blogs.webmd.com/integrative-medicin...s-bad-bugs.html


----------



## patjack

Midnight 1 I understand what you are saying about the physical and the mental. I know I am capable of that!! Its just that this pain is not familiar and I am still bloated!i keep belching, and that is not familiar to me either! I am going to continue a bit longer!Thanks for your kind concern!!


----------



## 18704

patjack said:


> Midnight 1 I understand what you are saying about the physical and the mental.I know I am capable of that!! Its just that this pain is not familiar and I am still bloated!i keep belching, and that is not familiar to me either! I am going to continue a bit longer!Thanks for your kind concern!!


Keep us posted patjack and I sure hope these symptoms you are having subside quickly


----------



## 21526

I take culturelle with really good results. Question, I am sensitive to gluten, but I do eat rice bread with yeast listed as last ingredient. is there any association between gluten intolerance and yeast before i try florastor?


----------



## 18704

sarah555 said:


> I take culturelle with really good results. Question, I am sensitive to gluten, but I do eat rice bread with yeast listed as last ingredient. is there any association between gluten intolerance and yeast before I try florastor?


Hi Sarah







From the Florastor FAQ at Newton-Timmermann Pharmacy here's the answer to your question:Q: Is Florastor™ gluten and wheat free?A: Yes, Florastor™ is free of gluten and wheat ingredients.I did a quick search on Google and see postings in Celiac disease forums where people seem to be using Florastor with excellent results. I just searched for "Is Florastor gluten free".Hope this helps you in your decision to try it


----------



## 13787

I tried florastor when I had cdiff and from what I remember it made me worse!! So I threw the bottle out and went on metagenics ultra flora df and I just recently added the Reuteri and Ive been SOOOO gassy. I'm taking the metagenics when I wake up and then the reuteri around 4ish and about a few hours later oooh boy.. I'll give it a few weeks to see if it improves which I hope it does


----------



## 18704

osaria said:


> I tried florastor when I had cdiff and from what I remember it made me worse!! So I threw the bottle out and went on metagenics ultra flora df and I just recently added the Reuteri and Ive been SOOOO gassy. I'm taking the metagenics when I wake up and then the reuteri around 4ish and about a few hours later oooh boy.. I'll give it a few weeks to see if it improves which I hope it does


Oh my, I am so sorry to hear you had c-diff osaria







From what I have read c-diff is like IBS-D on steroids plus add to that bloody diarrhea, nocturnal diarrhea, fever, vomiting, nausea and elevated white blood cell counts. My heart goes out to folks that have suffered or are suffering with this monster. When I think my IBS-D is the worst I think of folks dealing with c-diff and suddenly my symptoms become a stroll in the park on a sunny, summer day







Are you totally sure it was the Florastor that made you feel worse and it wasn't just the usual c-diff symptoms that are so relentless and unpredictable to begin with? It seems that many c-diff sufferers are not cured with one dose of antibiotics so they have multiple relapses and have to be treated with different types of antibiotics until they finally kill this beast. Then there are even the more unfortunate ones where the antibiotics, even with over a year or two of continuous use, do not kill the c-diff and they have to have donor fecal transplants (Fecal bacteriotherapy) in order to kill it. Florastor is usually prescribed to c-diff patients to take in conjunction with the Flagyl, Vancomycin or Rifaximin because it's a yeast-based probiotic. Being that the antibiotics only kill off bacteria the Florastor yeast survives intact. As you are probably aware, all non-yeast probiotics (that is, bacterial-based probiotics) are killed off by the antibiotics used to fight c-diff if taken together. Florastor (Saccharomyces boulardii) is the only one that will survive the antibiotics assault to the intestinal flora and that's why Drs. prescribe it in c-diff treatment. I don't think it's prescribed to make you 'feel better' in the case of c-diff...but to at least have some good bugs in there to help fight against the c-diff bacteria and to help bind the c-diff toxins preventing them from causing further damage. Further damage and complications of c-diff would be Pseudomembranous Colitis which could require a colectomy (removal of colon) if other treatments fail, and could possibly be lethal if not treated with urgency.I have taken Nature's Way Primadophilus Reuteri and it caused a huge amount of gas and bloating. I tried it once daily, as recommended, for about 2 weeks before I stopped taking it.Oy, I just did a little research for metagenics ultra flora df and it contains Fructooligosaccharides (FOS)







Do you know that Fructooligosaccharides are non-digestible carbohydrates or sugars? This could very well be the culprit in all the gas and bloating you are experiencing osaria! FOS is a ingredient added to some probiotics (they tend to call it a pre-biotic) that supposedly feeds the good bacteria. But there are clinical studies that show that consumption at doses of 15 grams or higher daily can cause bloating, flatulence, and intestinal discomfort. Also, FOS, when mixed with specific probiotic strains will cause fermentation. Metagenics ultra flora df contains Lactobacillus acidophilus and Bifidobacterium lactis, both of these ferment with FOS. Bacterial fermentation in the stomach environment creates gas. Here's an article in PDF format that explains this better than I ever could:Fermentation of Fructooligosaccharides by Lactic Acid


----------



## patjack

I just read an article in Prevention magazine on Probiotics. They are saying how popular they are becoming and will soon be taken like vitamins. What struck me was they said that probiotics is "a fancy name for fiber!" If that is the case then it answeres my question of why I am not tolerating it! I have never been able to tolerate fiber! I feel very glad that so many on the site are having good results! I feel very sad and depressed that it is not the "miracle" pill I had hoped for! I am depressed and disgusted with this disease! Trying so many pills, medications, Doctors! It is very distressing!I wish all of you good luck! Say a prayer for me as I am really depressed!! Thanks for everything!!!!!!


----------



## 18704

patjack said:


> I just read an article in Prevention magazine on Probiotics. They are saying how popular they are becoming and will soon be taken like vitamins. What struck me was they said that probiotics is "a fancy name for fiber!"...


Whoa, if that is what they actually said they don't have a clue as to what they are talking about. Probiotics have nothing whatsoever in common, nor do they contain fiber. Probiotics are either non-pathogenic bacteria or non-pathogenic yeasts, that's it...no type of fiber at all. Florastor is in the yeast based category and contains just one type of yeast which is named Saccharomyces boulardii. Probiotics of any type, yeast or bacteria based, are definitively *NOT* fiber, nor do they include fiber as ingredients. Are you sure they didn't say *Prebiotic* not Probiotic? Lately I have seen a lot of fiber supplement makers using the 'Prebiotic' term in their products sales pitch. I think that fibers containing Inulin are the ones that are doing this. Don't know if their specific brand of fiber could be classified as a prebiotic. Since I can't take fiber I have never really researched this. But make sure you didn't misread the prebiotic for probiotic as they are totally different also. As for tolerating fiber, I also can't tolerate any fiber supplement patjack. I know you have read how the Acacia hurt both Sleepless Nan and myself as I know you have replied to her posts about this very issue. If Florastor, or any of the other probiotics we've been taking such as the Culturelle or Flora-Q, would have fiber or 'be fiber' these wouldn't be helping us one bit...they'd be hurting us just like the Acacia fiber did.


----------



## 18704

I just had to search for myself and sure enough they are talking about prebiotics in the article in conjunction with probiotics. Here's what they say:*"Do I Need to Take a Prebiotic?*It can't hurt. Prebiotics is a fancy term for fiber, which bacteria munch on. But you probably needn't bother if you eat plenty of soluble fiber--the kind in oatmeal and apples."So my initial assumption that they were taking about prebiotics and not probiotics in this context was correct.Here's the URL to the article, briefly scanned it as it's almost 6 AM here and I still haven't gotten to bed but found the statement on page 3:Europe's Best-Kept Health SecretWhat they're talking about is would there be a need to take a prebiotic (fiber) if you are taking a probiotic. They are not saying that a prebiotic is probiotic but that you could supplement with both if you wanted to do so.


----------



## 13787

Oh yea.. it wasnt a joy ride at all when I had cdiff.. I was on a round of flagyl, didnt work and ended up in the hospital for a day, then my doc switched me to vanco w/ florastor. Had the beast from Oct 05 - March 06. Was on Rifampin and Vanco in January... then I went to Univeristy of Pittsburgh Infectious disease dept and seen the head there and he took me off of all meds and told me he didnt think I had it for that whole time!!!What happened is that I was put on 3000 mg (i think) of amoxicillin prior to dental work 2 weeks before I had my son in August. I had the D a few days before I had him thinking my body was prob preparing for delivery because it happened with my last 2. My water broke at 37 weeks so I went into the hospital and since they THOUGHT I had mvp (which my last echo showed NO mvp) gave me gentamycin and clindamycin via iv. After that I wasnt feeling too perky and chalked it up to just having the baby. Sept rolls around and I came down w/ bronchitis, was put on z-pack. Funny I was feeling better after that and then my bronchitis came back in Oct. Doc put me on Omnicef and 2 or 3 days into it I was running to the loo 10-15x a day. Went in for a upper gi and my pulse rate was at 130+ so I went to the er instead and the doc said oh you just have teh D but I'll give you a test anyway. Wasnt even phased with my hr at 130.2 days later I got a call saying you tested positive for cdiff. Thats when the fun began LOL. Funny thing is, I never had the bloody d, vomiting or nausea.. I cant recall even waking up at night with it either. I mustve had a mild case of it because I just had this gross yellow water that wouldnt stop. My hemmies werent too happy! lol Even my blood counts were always in line. FOS eh? My bottle doesnt even say it has FOS in it





















Just read the article and wow. Ive been on the metagenics since March 06 when I took my last Vanco and have been on it since. So instead of my faulty gallbladder causing this upper gi discomfort (gas, bloating, burping), it could be the metagenics?? Wonder if I should just stick with the reuteri and add culturelle to it? I do want to give the reuteri a chance so I'm gonna stick it out with it for 2 weeks to see if things calm down.


----------



## patjack

Midnight 1 I am sorry if I caused any confusion over my mistake in what I read!!!!!!! I am glad to know IT IS NOT FIBER!!! I am still having pain and feel gassy but cannot pass it or expel it! I don't know what to do about continuing the Florastor! Once again-------So sorry!


----------



## 18704

osaria said:


> Midnight 1 I am sorry if I caused any confusion over my mistake in what I read!!!!!!! I am glad to know IT IS NOT FIBER!!! I am still having pain and feel gassy but cannot pass it or expel it! I don't know what to do about continuing the Florastor! Once again-------So sorry!


Not a problem hun...I feel badly for you as I know when you read that it must have caused you a good deal of unnecessary stress. I still have my fingers and toes crossed for you patjack and so hoping you feel better soon


----------



## coast

Ok so here's an update from me...I was taking florastor along with both the activia probiotic yogurt and smoothie. It was going well for about a week, 'till one day I just started having severe gas. Gas is the biggest problem for me because it makes these horrendous noises when it passes through my intestines. I stopped taking the florastor for about 2 days and the gas has subsided a bit (but not alot). I know gassy bowel sounds don't sound like too big a deal, but believe me, when you are out on a date in a quiet movie theater, they are absolutely mortifying. Anyway, I'm going to give florastor another try starting tonight. The OTC stuff (gas-x) doesn't work for me at all.


----------



## Feisty

Osaria.......your nightmare with C-difficile is very similar to mine. I was given a broad spectrum antibiotic to treat what the doc thought was a sinus infection. By the 4th day on it, I became very ill with fever, chills, diarrhea. It took 5 weeks of being severely ill before the C-difficile showed up in a stool culture. By that time I was so sick and the intestines were so distended that I was put in intensive care and on "death watch" for 2 weeks. A surgeon was on call because they thought the bowel would perforate. Vancomycin and Flagyl was given. The Vancomycin burned up my veins something fierce and the IV's had to be changed at least every other day. They finally put a line in the neck. But if it wasn't for the strong doses of Vancomycin and Flagyl, I don't think I would be here today. Four weeks in the hospital was a long haul. I do not remember a lot of those first 2 weeks in the hospital but of what I remember, it was horrid. I will never, ever forget that awful feeling, the hard, distended and painful abdomen, the weakness, and the gray-ashen pallor. And I'll certainly never forget the uncontrollable diarrhea through all my clothes, all over the floor, the bed. Horrid, just horrid. And I had no control. My body wanted to do something my mind did not. During those weeks, I really didn't care whether I made it or not, that's how sick I was.It took months afterwards to begin to feel better. It took a long time to get the C-difficile under control.That was the beginning of IBS for me. I have had several flare-ups of C-difficile, but not for a few years now. I hope I never have C-difficile again.


----------



## 18704

coast said:


> Osaria.......your nightmare with C-difficile is very similar to mine....I really didn't care whether I made it or not, that's how sick I was...That was the beginning of IBS for me. I have had several flare-ups of C-difficile, but not for a few years now. I hope I never have C-difficile again.


Another warrior against c-diff (((((((((Feisty))))))))) I've read so many times in the c-diff forum that even after dealing with this beast for so long, once it's over so many continue to suffer from IBS afterwards as you mention. What an incredibly horrible disease this is, as you say, it's a nightmare







I am so glad you did make it







and have not had any flare-ups for a few years. I hope you never have to deal with it ever again!


----------



## Feisty

> c-diff forum


Where is this forum located? I'm not aware of it.


> Activia yogurt


I could not tolerate it either. The bloating and gas was horrid and I experienced increases in bm's along with the "d" and I am an "A" type. I had alot of cramping, too. I never made it past day 3 on the Activia yogurt. I stopped it when I experienced problems and waited a week and then tried it again. The same thing happened, so I knew it was from the Activia.As for the Florastor......I haven't purchased any as of yet. Unfortunately, we are having financial difficulties and I can't possibly swing it right now. But I am keeping an eye on this thread to see how others are faring on it.


----------



## 21758

[quote name='Feisty' date='Jun 8 2007, 07:55 PM' post='673538']Where is this forum located? I'm not aware of it.I could not tolerate it either. The bloating and gas was horrid and I experienced increases in bm's along with the "d" and I am an "A" type. I had alot of cramping, too. I never made it past day 3 on the Activia yogurt. I stopped it when I experienced problems and waited a week and then tried it again. The same thing happened, so I knew it was from the Activia.As for the Florastor......I haven't purchased any as of yet. Unfortunately, we are having financial and I can't possibly swing it right now. But I am keeping an eye on this thread to see how others are faring Hi FeistyDitto for Activia, I had similar problems with it each time I tried it, I have always eaten regular yogurt, especially Stonyfield non-fat Plain which I add to cereals, fruit and smoothies, it never affected me like the Activia. I have been taking Florastor for just over a month now, I became "C" with severe bloating/gas.....building up and became trapped causing me excruitiating pain and afraid to eat, it developed after taking Acacia Fiber for IBS-"D". After starting with the Florastor I am now eating a more balanced diet again, still not as gas free as I was before the Acacia but it's tolerable. I'm hoping that as I continue taking the Florastor I'll improve back to that point, but if this is as good as it gets, I'll take it! I hope you are doing better Feisty and that you'll be able to try the Florastor soon and hopefully it will help you.Good Luck!


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

What is the difference between Regular Florastor and Florastor Maximum Strength 250 Mg Capsules?Amazon.com sells maximum strength


----------



## 18704

Feisty said:


> What is the difference between Regular Florastor and Florastor Maximum Strength 250 Mg Capsules?Amazon.com sells maximum strength


Sales pitch by the Amazon sellers to push their sales is all, there is no "Maximum Strength Florastor". These sellers will try anything to get you to buy it from them rather than an online pharmacy or supplement company. 250 mg per capsule is the strength that's included in all Florastor capsules, whether it's the 10 capsule pack or the 50 capsule bottle.


----------



## coast

A little off-topic, but I can't understand why I get noises when I have gas in my intestines. Before any of these problems started, I can distinctly remember being able to hold gas in and not have the ridiculous noises come out. Now, if I hold gas in, I get the whining, inner-farting noises that are just dreadful. I can feel the air move around in there too...but what is peculiar is that it is completely relegated to the left hand side of my abdomen. It seems to move from my descending colon to my rectum and back...it's a really miserable feeling. :/P.S. I am back on the florastor, and I took your advice midnight and discontinued the activia products...so we'll see if that helps.


----------



## Gutguy22

Eric, they mention a study in this pdf file where "the probiotic group had a significant post-treatment reduction in abdominal bloating (P=0.046); the placebo group did not (P=0.54)." Does this mean there was a 4.6% chance that the reduction in abdominal bloating was unrelated to the probiotics in the treatment group? Also, the second P value means there was a 54% chance of what with the control group? thanks.


eric said:


> Did others who posted here look at this by any chance?They are getting down to what different strains help with whatExpert Insights: Y. Ringel, Md On Novel Approaches To Treatment: Probiotics http://www.expertinsightscme.com/pdf/IBS-Pt2-NL.pdf


----------



## 18704

coast said:


> P.S. I am back on the florastor, and I took your advice midnight and discontinued the activia products...so we'll see if that helps.


Let us know if you feel better without the Activia, I'm really interested in hearing the results coast, good luck!


----------



## Feisty

Thanks, Midnight and SleeplessNan.


----------



## Iwillcuremyibs

thanks Midnight


----------



## 18704

Feisty said:


> thanks Midnight


You're welcome!


----------



## 21758

Hello Again Midnight, I can't help but be amazed at how paranoid this whole bloating/gas thing has made me, I never really thought about it before but now I find I have trouble getting it off of my mind. I tend to prepare meals now with foods that aren't high gas producers, I never had to do that before. I felt better after reading your latest post to me that you aren't free of it 100% either, I kept thinking I should be by now. Tonight I tested myself big time, I made Pizza, I always make my own marinara sauce cos I like a light one and I use fresh tomatoes, etc. gosh did it taste good and did not give me any significant gas build-up, my husband enjoyed it as well, poor thing, he has been denied some of his favorite fods too, he is a real sweetheart though, he never complains. You are so right Midnight, this whole IBS thing does affect our familes in so many ways, only tonight my youngest son called to ask me again if I am ready to go visit them, I really want to go but it means a plane trip...confined space, bathroom availability... it scares me more than the 300 mile car trip it takes to go visit my daughter. I know IBS is a Chronic condition with no real cure, though we constantly search for one, how happy we are when we do find something that helps even if it's only for a little while! I thank you all of the time for recommending Florastor Midnight, I am feeling so much better and slowly getting my life back on track. Hey you have quite a "Florastor Club" going now, I am keeping my fingers crossed for everyone who is trying it and wishing them well, it's great too to get their feedback. This Board and you are ACES! Bye for now!


----------



## 18704

SleeplessNan said:


> Hello Again Midnight,...I felt better after reading your latest post to me that you aren't free of it 100% either, I kept thinking I should be by now....


Nan I don't consider myself at the point I was pre-IBS-D, that would be my 100%. Until that happens, if it ever will, all I can do is work at it daily through eating only good, clean foods and taking any type of supplement that I feel helps me. I think every one here is pretty much in the same boat







By the way don't worry about that plane trip...just be sure to ask for the isle seat







I visit my daughter every year, she's 2,400 miles away, and that's what I do


----------



## 21758

midnight1 said:


> Nan I don't consider myself at the point I was pre-IBS-D, that would be my 100%. Until that happens, if it ever will, all I can do is work at it daily through eating only good, clean foods and taking any type of supplement that I feel helps me. I think every one here is pretty much in the same boat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way don't worry about that plane trip...just be sure to ask for the isle seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I visit my daughter every year, she's 2,400 miles away, and that's what I do


 Hi Midnight!When I mentioned that I still wasn't 100% free, I actually was referring to the bloating/gas that occurs after eating... usually after dinner...as this is a relatively new symptom for me since the Acacia Fiber intake for a bad "D" flare. Over the many years I have suffered with IBS-D, bloating/cramping from gas build-up with "C" was never an issue like it became over the last few months, I wish I knew why, I would have thought it would have stopped after my gut got rid of the fiber or does it get stuck in there? I have learned to deal with the IBS-D but when the "C" with the bloating/cramping/painful gas hit me, it literally freaked me out, I practically stopped eating. After exploring this Board, I realize I have been pretty fortunate, much more than most, for there have been many long periods for me when I was actually IBS-D symptom free, (deep down I know I'll never be 100% free of it)! During these "safe" times I am able to eat and drink normally, I always do try to eat healthy, luckily I do not like fast or junk foods, I've been able to take many long plane trips (always an isle seat too), drove myself to and from NY/NJ from S. FL several times with no difficulties. When the IBS-D flares happen they can be very severe and may last for months. Often it is a stressful or tragic situation... like the sudden loss of my oldest daughter... which will trigger an onset for me, I refuse to take prescribed medications, I just have to work through them. This latest flare started at the beginning of the year after a food poisoning episode...probably from a bad shrimp, so it's been a long one but as I've told you Midnight since taking Florastor, I am feeling so much better but because the gas problem hasn't completely gone and my BR routine is still somewhat unpredictable, I hesitate to fly. In the early Fall I am expected to fly to the UK for a Family celebration and I want to go but... the gas and "C" thing has really thrown me for a loop and played havoc with my self-confidence.Forgive me Midnight, but I'm not clear if the bloating/gas you've been sufferng from developed after taking the Acacia or from the onset of your IBS problems.Sorry to have gone on so.


----------



## 18704

SleeplessNan said:


> Often it is a stressful or tragic situation... like the sudden loss of my oldest daughter... which will trigger an onset for me, I refuse to take prescribed medications, I just have to work through them....


Nan ((((((((HUGS)))))))) I am so very sorry to hear that you lost your daughter. This is something unimaginable to me, being a parent, I wouldn't know how to deal with such a huge tragedy as the loss of a child would be. It's something totally against what we always believe or expect about death...we somehow always believe we'll go before our children. I lost my first husband when he was just 33 years old, 9 years ago this last May, in an accident so I can understand somewhat in regards to losing a loved one way before their time was due. Being I have only a single child, my daughter, I can't even begin to put myself in that place, as it wold be unbearable to even think about it. Again, I am so sorry to hear this Nan and my heart goes out to you.Four years ago my IBS-D started with *just* diarrhea. I *did not* have the massive gas and bloating problems until I started experimenting with Calcium and fiber supplements. The Drs. had always told me to supplement with fiber but I always ignored them for about the first 2 years into my IBS. I never could see how something that's supposed to work for constipation could help me with the diarrhea. I'm pretty stubborn, especially if I'm *ordered* to do something I don't feel to be quite right, so I started blocking them out as soon as they mentioned 'fiber'. Being that none of the medications they prescribed helped me one bit in curbing the 'D', the Immodium and Lomotil did not work, Questran (Cholestyramine), Colestid, antispasmodics such as Bentyl, Librax, Donnatal (even though I didn't have cramping or pain and I told them so)...nothing was working. That's when I started to avoid Drs. and started researching this IBS thing on my own. By this time I was lurking here, reading a lot, and saw many folks seemed to be helped by Calcium supplementation. So first I started with the Calcium...that started the gas/bloating ball rolling plus it also gave me lots of abdominal pain and an ever-present acidic feeling. My system's reaction to the Calcium was similar to why I'd quit the Questran/Cholestyramine, except those didn't give me gas/bloating just the stomach pain and acid stuff. All this time...on the prescription drugs or the Calcium the diarrhea was just as bad and getting worse then when my IBS first started. I was finding no relief whatsoever, just getting worse...plus now I had gas and bloating issues that weren't there before.It was when I realized the Calcium was also a no-go that I started the fiber route as I'd read others here mention it had helped them. First I tried Metamucil, that made my gas/bloating even worse. I then read a bit on Heather's board and decided to try her Acacia. Boy, was that a mistake (as you well know). That was even worse than the Metamucil. I then stopped the Acacia and started looking for other fiber supplements that promised "less-gas" as I figured maybe I'd get lucky and find one that would help my 'd' and not give me gas. I was pretty persistent and after a few more different fibers and no success I finally found Benefiber. Benefiber..after all those years of constant 'D' and now gas and bloating...was helping my 'D' and I was feeling less gassed up and bloated every day so I was elated! It was great, no gas/bloating and no 'D', my stools were actually firming up. Success! (or so I though)...until almost 2 months into the Benefiber and the diarrhea started all over again, all the gas/bloating came back...it was like overnight I went from being ecstatic to feeling miserable again. And that lead me to much more research, very careful research this time, that made sense to me and not what a Dr. without IBS would tell me...and that's when I found Florastor, and you know the rest of *that* story







Sorry about the long winded post but I don't think I've ever documented my IBS before and how I got to the point where I am at now


----------



## 21758

Hi Midnight,Thank you for your compassion, the loss of a child is the worse nightmare a parent can have. I had a real bad day yesterday after a visit to the Cemetary and I guess I needed to let some of the pain out, I usually try not to burden others with it. I miss her every moment of every day and always will, I thank God for my 3 other wonderful children, I don't think I would have made it through without them, it hasn't been easy for them either as you can imagine. For so long I felt I was living through a Nightmare, hoping I'd wake up and find I'd only dreamed it. Needless to say the IBS-D flares became more frequent and more severe from that time on, the Doctors' wanted me to take anti-depressants, tranquillizers, but I refused, no pill could heal that sort of pain. I went for Grief counseling, which helped some, joined a Support Group that didn't. I shouldn't be taking up space on this Board with my personal grief, I apologize.Midnight, Thank you for the concise description you gave of how IBS started and progessed over the 4 years also the ways you treated it. I think it helps all of us to get an insight like you gave us and maybe learn from it too. I'd like to go over it with you but now isn't a good time, my "down" mood is still with me, I should be better tomorrow. So sorry Luv!


----------



## 18704

Nan I wish you were nearer so I could give you a huge hug right now







I can relate to all your grief having been though this myself with my husband's loss. Please don't ever apologize for speaking about your daughter, or your grief. I think this is so important as by doing this we maintain their lives and memory alive every day. If someone doesn't want to read this sort of message then they can just skip it. I also refused to take any sort of medication during that time. To me it wouldn't solve or change what had happened plus if I did take the meds then I felt that I'd have two negative issues to deal with instead of one...the loss and the drugs. I never did try the counseling or support groups...I'm way too stubborn and I just felt like there was really nothing anyone, especially a stranger, could tell me that I didn't already know or feel about my grief.Feel better my friend, both physically and mentally. My thoughts are with you Nan!


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Florastor dosen't works for me.I order only 10 pills and they send me a whole bottle instead!It seems to help my motility but end up like Zelnorm with more irritation and pelvic discomfort.At least the effect is NOT PERMANENT.


----------



## 18704

SpAsMaN* said:


> Florastor dosen't works for me.I order only 10 pills and they send me a whole bottle instead!It seems to help my motility but end up like Zelnorm with more irritation and pelvic discomfort.At least the effect is NOT PERMANENT.










Sorry to hear that SpAsMaN, I was so hoping you'd be feeling better by now. At least you tried it so you don't have the doubt if it could work for you or not. Even prescription meds work for some and not others. With IBS everything we take is so trial and error as all our symptoms are so different. Again, sorry it didn't help you


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Don't be sorry Midnigth,it's just the way it is.As you said symptoms vary from each individual because digestion is a complicated process.


----------



## 18704

I know but I still feel bad because I really wanted it to work for you...and for all the folks that try it







That's the way I am


----------



## 15633

hello all... so i decided to come back to the board and i think it's been like 2 months that ive been taking florastor and culturelle... OMG... im amazed. I feel so much better. Ive been able to go out to dinners, go out on the town and i feel like im 70% better. I still get some problems if i get nervous or really stressed, but not as bad as i used to!!!I hope others are enjoying success with these probiotics.


----------



## 21758

LAIBS said:


> hello all... so i decided to come back to the board and i think it's been like 2 months that ive been taking florastor and culturelle... OMG... im amazed. I feel so much better. Ive been able to go out to dinners, go out on the town and i feel like im 70% better. I still get some problems if i get nervous or really stressed, but not as bad as i used to!!!I hope others are enjoying success with these probiotics.


Hi LAIBS!I am so glad you are doing better since since starting on the Culterelle and Florastor. I too was taking both of them, actually I have used Culterelle for several years during and after "D" flares, started on the Florastor just over 2 months now on the recommendation of Midnight 1. I stopped taking the Culterelle about a month ago for I was doing so much better and then this past week I am experimenting with taking only 1 Florastor daily..I take it first thing in the morning, so far so good, no increase with gas and bloating or "D". Like you I am able to live normally again, eat out at restaurants, travel, etc. I know I'll never really be free of this IBS condition, I still have some problems with IE but not nearly as bad as it was, I have gradually been incorporating more roughage into my diet hoping to bulk up the BM's and have less of them daily....happens once in a while but usually it's more like 1-3 or 4 soft ones daily. Fiber supplements are not for me, I found this out out the hard way so am doing it with natural fiber in foods.I haven't posted in a while either but still read the Boards from time to time, I appreciate the help and support I got when I was at a very low point. It was good to hear of the positive results you have gained since starting on the above Probiotics, we need to hear the good news as well as the bad!I wish you continued success LAIBS!


----------



## lovecolours

Has anyone tried kordel's acidophilus or kyo-dopilus?I've read that different kind of strains are meant for different parts of your GI tract? What's the difference between intestines and colon? O.O I thought both are the same?


----------



## Nanc

Please try "Good Belly" Probionic, I know it will help, dairy free look it up on line. Nanc


----------



## starwoman

I have tried many different Probiotics, and I have been researching a lot, and I have found so many great positive results for chronic diarrhea in my research for a product, that I am unable to obtain in australia called Align made by Proctor and Gamble, it has Bacterium Infantis 3563 or something number after it, and all the results have been amazing.Has amy one been able to try it on this forum.I would be so happy to find out if it is as great as people say it is.also would anyone know how I can get some in australia;.Kind regards,Starwoman


----------



## gilly07

Hi Starwoman I have ordered Align fromAmerica Rx I will let you know how long it takes to get here.I asked a friend to bring it back from the U.S She went to a pharmacy and ordered it and brought it back.Its not a miracle cure but my daughter still wants to keep taking it,hence Ive ordered it more.Very expensive at themoment with the dollar,unfortunately good luck


----------



## starwoman

Hi Gilly,Nice to hear from you. I sent Proctor and gamble a message asking why it isnt in australia and she said that because it is foreign. What with all the foreigners living in australia cant see why they cant get Allign in, lolI have studied Align on the computer for 4 days now, it is the Bifida Bacterian Infantis 32 something, that is the right bacteria for the diarrhea it says, and like the other one, we were both trying to get, said it did improve the diarrhea.A lot of people say the VSL# is good too..... Which one will I get, I would like to know which one your daughter thinks is the best, did she try the VSL one yet?I have to find a delivery system we can both use which is cheaper than RX Gilly, and if I do I will tell you.Have you tried getting your daughter to take Losec to help alkaline her system. I have just started taking that, it is a dosium magnesium. (natural)Cheers to you,Starwoman


----------



## gilly07

Hi Starwoman I would try the Natren.My daughter did VSL for a while.Caused a lot of pain and bloating Recently the kirkmans probio gold has helped her d. a lot.So she now takes that plus align.No miracle cure,still pain. and a low carb low wheat,low fructose diet.We found the B.Infantis for babies,different brand 'phytocare,neocare'.In fridge in pharmacy or they order it in.I wonder how close it is to Align.Impossible to know,but her improvement with probiotics has convinced us the problems are something to do with the bacteria in the gut.I dont really think ordering from America Rx is too bad since when my friend bought Align in the U.S it wasnt much cheaper apart from postage.Of course there is the problem of transport/heat etc Well Ill see when they arrive.Are you feeling any better with the things youre trying?Found any decent doctors? If you dont mind me asking what state are you in(dont answer if you dont want).Thanks Gilly PS yes stupid proctor and gamble people.Nearly everything we buy is imported.They sell metamucil here.I think eventually it might be available.Basically everythings about money.They pretend to care about customers!Im too cynical.Gilly


----------



## starwoman

Hi Gilly,where about in queensland are you? I am in the Gold Coast hinterland at Mudgeeraba, I have managed to get the Bifiobacterium Infantis it is in Life force, at the health food shop by Natrem, seems to be helping already and only had 3 teaspoonfuls so far, I tired the Kirkman product as it is very close to me where they supply it, worked for awhile, but then stopped, working..Your daughter needs to take the Losec too it help take the acid out of the system, and since this week I have been on it, and now the Life Force and I am much better, hope it lasts.You can always ring me, through sending me a private message I will give you my phone number.Kind regards,Starwoman


----------



## gilly07

Hi the only losec Ive heard of is a cholesterol drug.Where do you buy it and whats the brand name?Good that natren is helping! Gilly


----------



## starwoman

Hi Gilly, Losec ,it is really best to treat the heartburn acid reflux, the brand name is AstraZeneca LOSEC Multip Unit Pellet system 20 mg tablets.As I told you before they are mainly made from Magnesium, and the main ingredient is called OMEPRAZOLE MAGNESIUM.You can get the delivery from align much cheaper and quicker from Quick2youCheers,Starwoman


----------



## gilly07

Thanks Ill look for the Losec.Quick 2 u-I looked at that site,but some of the products Id never heard of so I became suspicious,You know what I mean.Who knows,Im still waiting for America Rx.Gilly


----------



## starwoman

Gilly, Quick to you does ship the Probiotics Allign and Vsl# and it wasnt that expensive.the Losec will help if you have heartburn and indigestion.........but not the dirrhhea.Take care of your daughter,Starwoman


----------



## gilly07

Thanks Ill try them next time.Gilly


----------



## starwoman

I disagree with that published article..........Probitocs are good or healthy bacteria, that competes for the space on the walls of the intestine, with the bad bacteria or overgrowth of yeast, and if you take the right Probiotic for you, each day, you should start to notice an improvment in your health.Probiotics are not Fibre.I have found the Probiotic............ Bifidobacterium Infantis is improving my IBS at the present time, and the one I am useing at this time, is called Lifeforce 2 made by Natrem.Good luckStarwoman


----------



## starwoman

Hi Gilly, I live in the Gold Coast hinterland in Queensland........where are you?I have just been told that Life Start by Natrem has a no 2 brand that is better for our condition, I have ordered some of that now, but the Life start should be just the same as the Align, as it ise strain of Bacterium Infantis . Losec (Omeprazole Magnesium) tablets have helped a lot with the heartburn and they are really not a drug, even though you have to get them from the doctor.I hope your daughter is going well.Have a happy christmas.Starwoman ( Carmen)


----------



## starwoman

I tried Florastor for 4 weeks, didnt really help me at all.Starwoman


----------

